# Early bagging.



## Jeremy Rutledge (Sep 9, 2020)

This is my first time on this forum and I was wondering we have a Boer nanny who has been exposed and should be set to kid in the beginning of December. She is around 4 years old and has kidded before. For some reason she has on side that is bagging up already really pretty big about the size of a baseball and hard as one as well. I’m guessing mastitis which I’ve never treated before. What is the best way to treat it with her more than likely pregnant at this point. I just am wondering the best meds and course of action. Thank you


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jeremy Rutledge said:


> This is my first time on this forum and I was wondering we have a Boer nanny who has been exposed and should be set to kid in the beginning of December. She is around 4 years old and has kidded before. For some reason she has on side that is bagging up already really pretty big about the size of a baseball and hard as one as well. I'm guessing mastitis which I've never treated before. What is the best way to treat it with her more than likely pregnant at this point. I just am wondering the best meds and course of action. Thank you


Since it is hard i would squeeze just enough to fill a red top blood tube a d have it tested before infusing anything in the udder. A culture and sensitivity test will also show what antibiotics will kill the bacteria in there.


----------



## Jeremy Rutledge (Sep 9, 2020)

Okay I tried to milk her and it wasn’t hot or bloody but it was insanely thick and she wasn’t really fond of it. Will this more than likely cause her to abort or if it is mastitis will she be okay to kid later on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would milk that side out. Thick milk isn't good either. I would treat with Tomorrow Mastitis treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would take a sample to the vet to test what form of mastitis first to know how to treat.


----------



## Jeremy Rutledge (Sep 9, 2020)

Yup that’s what I’ll do. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)(highfive)


----------

